# Breeding Heuvos and Metallic gene?



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

I've been doing a lot more research on breeding and have found that he most likely possesses the metallic gene (+) which is dominant. I've no idea if he is hetero, or **** for that gene. 1 Breeding should let me know. If he does indeed possess it, I will get at least ~50% metallic if bred to a non-carrier. If bred to another metallic it'll be ~75%.  To preserve his red/silver color I'm looking at breeding to a recessive such as a pure white female CT or yellow/gold one. I'll be on the hunt for a female to match this who also has near perfect fins (proportional around and symmetrical) to improve his fins further. Masked female would be a plus. 

I may _have_ to set up a split 10 gallon soon for breeding if I find the perfect female for Heuvos. 

If I'm grossly off in my understanding please let me know. I've dabbled in genetics before with gerbils and aced the course in college so I can handle whatever terminology you care to throw my way. :-D 

Any advice on what color I should reach for? Metallic yes or no? Does everyone like or dislike the metallic gene?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I know nothing about genes. I didn't like science in school and didn't do very well. lol I like the idea of going for the metallic coloring.Its great that you have done so much research. It would be interesting to see what the fry turn out like if you do decide to breed.


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks! I love love love science. I actually graduate with my Bach of Science - mah BS- this fall with a (surprise!) concentration in Aquatic Sciences. haha! So yeah, I'm a bit obsessive about doing research sometimes to the point where it's a flaw (like vacuum cleaner shopping). :/ 
That took me _two_ weeks. :shock:

I'm excited to be able to work with a newer domestic Betta gene. 

I realize, however, that his fins are likely not perfect. I don't see any disqualifying faults though (as they are all 50% or greater in their ridges). I'm guessing that they may also grow a bit more as he is still small (young) which is another reason why I'd like to wait a bit to breed. Let him mature first.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats great that you're getting your Bachelor of Science degree! Maybe some day you'll come up with a new type of betta color, like pink with purple polka dots. lol


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Thats great that you're getting your Bachelor of Science degree! Maybe some day you'll come up with a new type of betta color, like pink with purple polka dots. lol


ooo...._metallic_ pink with purple dots....:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh,yeah, it will definitely have to be metallic pink! lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol nice. It would be veryu interesting to see how his fry would turn out.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

show pictures =)


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

oooo, metalic. that's cool. and i love genes too!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Since I've been working with this gene for about a year I know it 'joins' the color it's bred to. So if you mix mettalic to yellow you would get a yellow mettalic. They're very fun to work with.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

whoa! that sounds so awesome. what is the technical term for that type of gene do you know?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

rb500 said:


> whoa! that sounds so awesome. what is the technical term for that type of gene do you know?


I'm not sure the exact gene. They are very awesome


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

rb500 said:


> whoa! that sounds so awesome. what is the technical term for that type of gene do you know?


Some have been using 

"+" to represent metallic and "nm" to represent non metallic. So fish could be:

heterozygous: +nm
homozygous: ++

if they have metallic. Otherwise, they would be homozygous nm nm. ;-)
More info: 
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1245
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=772
"As of this writing, the IBC only recognizes the Solid Dark Bodied Copper Types for show purposes (gold, metallic green, metallic blue, metallic steel, metallic red, metallic black), but copper types are also available in 'Platinum' (copper over opaque), metallic bicolors, metallic marbles, metallic multicolors, and more."

I presently have a metallic red with some dragon in him. The female I just bought who I am going to breed him to is platinum (copper over opaque). 

Here she is!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh!! She's gorgeous!!!


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

*Thank you!!!*

She is coming from Thailand and will be here in two days. :-D I feel she compliments him well and will improve upon his minor faults (he doesn't have any major/serious ones that I'm aware of). Basically an improvement on his ray symmetry and double ray. Of course, metallic fry as well. ;-)

However, my Betta fund at the moment is now officially depleted! Breedings will be postponed for a couple months or so to allow for growth, conditioning, and increase in Betta fund. 

If anyone would be interested in owning their fry feel free to let me know.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

affectedhalf said:


> She is coming from Thailand and will be here in two days. :-D I feel she compliments him well and will improve upon his minor faults (he doesn't have any major/serious ones that I'm aware of). Basically an improvement on his ray symmetry and double ray. Of course, metallic fry as well. ;-)
> 
> However, my Betta fund at the moment is now officially depleted! Breedings will be postponed for a couple months or so to allow for growth, conditioning, and increase in Betta fund.
> 
> If anyone would be interested in owning their fry feel free to let me know.


Yay!! Are you getting her from the transhipper Linda Olson?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I bet they'll have beautiful fry!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

How much are you planning on selling them for?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

And she is indeed beautiful!


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

Transshipper is Jennifer Viverios. She deals with shipments from Thailand to Atlanta. I believe she's also in charge of the Georgia Betta Club. 


How much would I sell the offspring for? I haven't decided that yet. It depends mostly on the quality...how they turn out. However, they will not be too expensive.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She's beautiful! Where do you live in GA? I just drove to Jennifer's house to pick Merlin up, I didn't see the point in paying so much for shipping.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I would love a metallic gene carrier, but I don't know if I could....


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

I love the mettalic gene


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

> If anyone would be interested in owning their fry feel free to let me know.


I would love to! Where do you live?


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

I would want one too and your female looks stunning!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I would like some fry too. The only problem is express shipping is expensive...but worth it!!!


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I may be able to, depending on the price. More my side than yours, I have to get some money . Getting paid soon though


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

*Update, spawning tank set up*

A 10 gallon with divider at the moment. I painted the back a nice black for easy viewing. Bare bottomed with plants for security at the moment (I will have floating plants for the fry when old enough, so they don't get trapped in present plants). Temperature is set at a warm 82 degrees. Feeding bloodworms and of course, filtering. 










Omlette (imported from Indonesia) *she does have a bent ray which is in no way genetic


















Checking out Huevos:









When arriving:









Huevos from today (sorry, not the best I know!):



























With flash:









And thanks everyone for the interest in fry. I'll be sure to let you know when that happens and what the plans are. :>

He has basically been "all show" no action. As in, she comes up and constantly watches him while he shows up, flares, and swims away as fast as he can (followed by hiding under behind the leaves). He waits til' she leaves, then approaches all tuff! As soon as she's there...he's off again.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She is absolutely spectacular looking! Beautiful fish!! They'll have beautiful babies!


----------



## abigwhale (Aug 15, 2009)

I would so love to have one of your fry!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

They'd make a great additon tto the red Crusaders!!


----------



## affectedhalf (Aug 5, 2009)

OH, and I live in North metro Georgia if anyone is interested in picking up a couple fry in the future.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Def would be interested


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

affectedhalf said:


> OH, and I live in North metro Georgia if anyone is interested in picking up a couple fry in the future.


Where at in GA?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh they are both beautiful!!

Good luck with the breeding...the babies will be spectacular


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm interested in some fry. Will you ship?


----------

